# New family member ❤



## puddyandcolby (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@puddyandcolby 
Beautiful cat! Boy or girl and name please:Cat


----------



## puddyandcolby (Mar 7, 2016)

Hes a lovely boy - Jeffery ❤❤ bsh black silver tabby, love him to bits !!!


----------



## Squatchit (Mar 16, 2018)

He is gorgeous - and what a great name for a cat. I love his markings.


----------



## Jess Coleman (Mar 21, 2018)

What a lovely face


----------

